# General surgeon or ENT specialist?



## havehope

I saw a general surgeon last week and scheduled surgery for Oct. 18. I have a 1 cm nodule on the left side of my thyroid that was positive for papillary cancer.

A friend who knows lots of doctors put me in touch with an endocrinologist who recommended two different surgeons. One of them is an ear, nose and throat specialist and the other is an oncologist who is also an endocrinologist.

I called the ENT's office today and the soonest I could see him for a consult was Oct. 19--the day after I am supposed to have surgery with the general surgeon. I've about decided to postpone that surgery date and see the specialist first. I feel like the choice of a surgeon is crucial, and the ENT will be far more experienced in thyroid surgery.

Your opinions? Do I get it over with as quickly as possible or see the specialist and schedule surgery with him, which may postpone it a couple of weeks.


----------



## GD Women

I would go with the one who does the most thyroid surgeries per year, after year. If that means postponing for a short time, it might be worth it.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## desrtbloom

You can call the endo surgeon's office and ask how many thryoidectomies he performs per week. If he does two or three then that is very good. If the other surgeon does the same, then either would be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## tina

I think I agree with everyone else. I would just call each of these drs and see how many they have done. It could make a huge difference in your recovery. Good luck and keep us posted! 
Huggs~ Tina


----------



## tmdescovich

I had the same exact question a few weeks ago. I ended up choosing the ENT and am very happy with my choice. I will say the best piece of advice I got was:
Go with the one that does more of them a year. If they do about the same, go with the ENT because they are more highly trained in that area of the body.

Both the general surgeon and the ENT did roughly the same amount a year. I met with both. The GS did not use a drain after the surgery the ENT did. Honestly I hated the drain but glad I had it to get that yucky stuff out. The ENT also used a Never Monitor and the GS did not. The Nerve Monitor sounds off if he get too close to your vocal cords. I had zero voice hoarseness or loss. Ultimately, I felt like the ENT just was a more detail type guy.

Hope this helps! 
Tina
www.xperiences.me


----------



## havehope

Thanks to all of you who took the time to post a reply. I took your advice and cancelled the surgery with the general surgeon. I saw an ENT this week and am soooo glad I did. He is one of the top two ENT surgeons in my state and I liked him very much. He does a lot of these surgeries and also does research on thyroid cancer. I feel I am in the best possible hands now and am very comfortable with this doctor. Only problem is he cannot do the surgery until December 1, but I think he is worth waiting for.

Thanks for helping me make the right decision!


----------



## GD Women

havehope said:


> Thanks to all of you who took the time to post a reply. I took your advice and cancelled the surgery with the general surgeon. I saw an ENT this week and am soooo glad I did. He is one of the top two ENT surgeons in my state and I liked him very much. He does a lot of these surgeries and also does research on thyroid cancer. I feel I am in the best possible hands now and am very comfortable with this doctor. Only problem is he cannot do the surgery until December 1, but I think he is worth waiting for.
> 
> Thanks for helping me make the right decision!


Terrific! Glad you found a better surgeon and it will be worth the wait until 
Dec 1st I'm sure. Just keep positive, you'll be fine.


----------



## Andros

havehope said:


> Thanks to all of you who took the time to post a reply. I took your advice and cancelled the surgery with the general surgeon. I saw an ENT this week and am soooo glad I did. He is one of the top two ENT surgeons in my state and I liked him very much. He does a lot of these surgeries and also does research on thyroid cancer. I feel I am in the best possible hands now and am very comfortable with this doctor. Only problem is he cannot do the surgery until December 1, but I think he is worth waiting for.
> 
> Thanks for helping me make the right decision!


Yes; it definitely is worth waiting for a good surgeon. I am so happy about this good news!!!


----------



## tmdescovich

That is great news! One thing I have learned is do your own research and ask questions. You will get the best docs and the best care that way!


----------



## GingerCMusick

The ENT doing my surgery on Dec 15th also uses the nerve monitor. When he ask me if I was ready to get surgery scheduled, I was elated but had a ton of questions which at that moment you have so much racing through your mind, you draw a blank...he must of realized that from the look on my face because he went on to give me that stats of how many thyroid surgeries he does a year, how the surgery would be done right down to the size of my incision. He gave me knowledge to questions I would have never thought to ask such as the nerve monitor! He also said I will be in ICU at least one night after my surgery because anything dealing that close to the windpipe, he wanted me under consant watch. He's great and he has my full confidence and faith to make me all better!!! Oh, BTW, I went through a couple of doctors to find this one, it's your life, second opinions do matter!! Best of luck!!!


----------

